# St Patrick's Day Blowout: THIN BLOOD and 29 other books reduced to 99¢



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I'm delighted to announce my Australian murder mystery, Thin Blood







, is now available in Kindle format for the introductory price of $0.99.

From product page:

REVIEWS
Page after page of twists make this novel a smashing success. --Suspense Magazine

The story flows so easily that before you know what's happened, fifty pages are gone. It practically reads itself. --Ebook Alchemy

PRODUCT DESCRIPTION
Craig Edmonds, a successful stockbroker, reports the disappearance of his wife, Kirsty. What starts as a typical missing person's case soon evolves into a full-blown homicide investigation when forensics uncover blood traces and dark-blonde hairs in the boot of the missing woman's car. Added to this, is Craig's adulterous affair with the victim's younger sister, Narelle Croswell, compounded further by a recently acquired $1,000,000 insurance policy on his wife's life. He is charged with murder but, with no body and only circumstantial evidence, he walks free when two trials resulting in hung juries fail to convict him.

Ten years later, Jacinta Deller, a newspaper journalist is retrenched. Working on a freelance story about missing persons, she comes across the all but forgotten Edmonds case. When she discovers her boyfriend, Brett Rhodes, works with Narelle Croswell, who is not only the victim's sister but is now married to the prime suspect, her sister's husband, she thinks she has found the perfect angle for her article. Instead, her life is turned upside down, as befriending the woman, she becomes embroiled in a warped game of delusion and murder.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Vicki,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Many thanks for the warm welcome, Ann.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I'm sure I saw somewhere where writers were posting their best reviews, but do you think I can find it now? No. Maybe someone can point me in the right direction.

I've received a lot of excellent reviews, but this is the one that touched me most:

_"Really enjoyed the story. A fast and entertaining read. Ms Tyley, thanks for participating in Operation Ebook Drop, you made my time out here go by that much faster. 
SFC Johnson
Iraq"_

I am so proud to be part of Operation Ebook Drop. Thank you to Ed Patterson for making it happen.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Vicky,

Congratulations on the book - fantastic to see Australian work and obviously getting great reviews.
Oh and welcome to Kindle Boards  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Thanks, Trace!

And same to you. It's wonderful to connect with an another Australian writer. 

BTW the link to _Erich's Plea _ in your signature seems to be broken. Thought you'd want to know.

All the best with both books.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for that Vicki,
I'll fix it asap - annoying how these things happen.
Trace


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

For this week's bump, I'd like to post a link to an essay my agent, Robert Fleck, posted on his blog titled "Check Your Assumptions At The Door," where he ponders the various factors that may or may not come together to propel a book into the Kindle bestseller list.

http://robertlfleck.livejournal.com/1791.html


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

VickiT said:


> For this week's bump, I'd like to post a link to an essay my agent, Robert Fleck, posted on his blog titled "Check Your Assumptions At The Door," where he ponders the various factors that may or may not come together to propel a book into the Kindle bestseller list.
> 
> http://robertlfleck.livejournal.com/1791.html


Just wanted to say congratulations on the success of THIN BLOOD. Wow. Just...wow! Way to go.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

VickiT:

Bought the book for my TBR Pile, particularly since it is #14 in the Kindle Book ratings. Congratulations. The closest I've ever come is #300 (and that's some time ago). To celebrate your achievement, let me give you a link: (properly cropped and de-iconed.

 ​

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> VickiT:
> 
> Bought the book for my TBR Pile, particularly since it is #14 in the Kindle Book ratings. Congratulations. The closest I've ever come is #300 (and that's some time ago). To celebrate your achievement, let me give you a link: (properly cropped and de-iconed.
> 
> ...




Kiss up.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just picked up my copy - it sounds like an excellent read!!  Thanks, Vicki, and welcome to KindleBoards!!  We're happy to have you here with us!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I learned something from the Davids.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I donwloaded the sample because I like mystery and crime, and I'm interested in Austrilia.  However, the incorrect formatting stopped me cold.  I didn't read it.  The paragraphs have a black space and no indent at the beginning.  That's ok for net boards, but I do like books, even indie published books, to follow standard English formatting.  If a reformatted edition ever becomes available, please make a new post.  I'll try the sample again.  Thanks.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Just wanted to say congratulations on the success of THIN BLOOD. Wow. Just...wow! Way to go.


Thanks, David. Sales have exceeded my wildest dreams. Maybe I am dreaming...


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> VickiT:
> 
> Bought the book for my TBR Pile, particularly since it is #14 in the Kindle Book ratings. Congratulations. The closest I've ever come is #300 (and that's some time ago). To celebrate your achievement, let me give you a link: (properly cropped and de-iconed.
> 
> ...




Awesome, thank you!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Kiss up.


LOL Who knows, some of my luck might rub off.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I just picked up my copy - it sounds like an excellent read!! Thanks, Vicki, and welcome to KindleBoards!! We're happy to have you here with us!!


Thanks for the welcome. 

I hope you enjoy Thin Blood.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I learned something from the Davids.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Now, now boys.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Geemont said:


> I donwloaded the sample because I like mystery and crime, and I'm interested in Austrilia. However, the incorrect formatting stopped me cold. I didn't read it. The paragraphs have a black space and no indent at the beginning. That's ok for net boards, but I do like books, even indie published books, to follow standard English formatting. If a reformatted edition ever becomes available, please make a new post. I'll try the sample again. Thanks.


My sincere apologies, Greg.

When I first uploaded Thin Blood to Amazon, it was formatted as it is now. I then had second thoughts and uploaded a version with indented paragraphs, posting an apology to anyone who'd bought the block formatted version, offering to replace it with the indented one. I had a flurry of emails to saying that the block formatting worked well for them. A few said it didn't bother them either way. And since no one requested a replacement copy, I ended up re-uploading the original version. It's hard to know what to do. I checked a pile of samples on Kindle for PC and they differ so much.

If you email me, I'd be more than happy to send you the indented version free of charge.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations on all of your sales, Vicki, that's awesome!

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Congratulations on all of your sales, Vicki, that's awesome!
> 
> I'm so happy for you!


Thanks, Vicki! If I knew what the secret was, I'd share it. As it is, I feel like I've won the lottery.

BTW good name you have.


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Really a striking cover, Vicki.  Congratulations on your ranking.  --Ruth


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Thanks, Vicki! If I knew what the secret was, I'd share it. As it is, I feel like I've won the lottery.
> 
> BTW good name you have.


Hee hee! I was just thinking the same thing about your name.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Vicki, congratulations on your awesome success! That's absolutely brilliant.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

kayakruthie said:


> Really a striking cover, Vicki. Congratulations on your ranking. --Ruth


Thanks, Ruth!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Vicki, congratulations on your awesome success! That's absolutely brilliant.


A familiar "face"! 

Thanks, Shayne. Are you going to upload any of your novels to Amazon? You have a huge following on Smashwords.


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

Just downloaded the novel.  Thrilled to see an Amazon Digital Services title in the Top 10!  Congratulations!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

sbaum4853 said:


> Just downloaded the novel. Thrilled to see an Amazon Digital Services title in the Top 10! Congratulations!


Wow! Your message was the first email I saw in my Inbox this morning (only 8:45AM here) and I almost fell over. The next thing I did was check the ranking...

Top 10! I can't believe it. 

Thanks, Spencer.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

VickiT said:


> A familiar "face"!
> 
> Thanks, Shayne. Are you going to upload any of your novels to Amazon? You have a huge following on Smashwords.


Top 10! It keeps getting better 

I'm still waiting for Smashwords books to make it to the Kindle store. It's taken much longer than I expected, but I'm still hopeful


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Top 10! It keeps getting better
> 
> I'm still waiting for Smashwords books to make it to the Kindle store. It's taken much longer than I expected, but I'm still hopeful


Shayne, I gave up waiting on Smashwords and uploaded Thin Blood a month ago.

To get started go here: https://dtp.amazon.com If you need any help at all, please just email/message me.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Shayne, I gave up waiting on Smashwords and uploaded Thin Blood a month ago.
> 
> To get started go here: https://dtp.amazon.com If you need any help at all, please just email/message me.


Thanks so much, Vicki, that's _very_ kind of you! I may yet take you up on it.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I just checked, you're #8 now!  Wow, that's so great!  (And I bought the book too... I was there anyway...)  

Plus, soon some publisher is going to snatch it up and make you take the book down, and I wanted to get my copy first.

Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I just checked, you're #8 now! Wow, that's so great! (And I bought the book too... I was there anyway...)
> 
> Plus, soon some publisher is going to snatch it up and make you take the book down, and I wanted to get my copy first.
> 
> Vicki


Cheers, Vicki.  I'm going to wake up soon and discover it's all been a dream...

I notice that you don't have _Not What She Seems_ on Smashwords. If you ever do, I'd love to grab a copy. Alas, I don't have a Kindle. I read PDB files on my old faithful Palm LifeDrive.

Vicki 2


----------



## MinaVE (Apr 20, 2010)

Purchased, Vicki! Looking forward to reading it. I don't read much Aussie lit and it's time to start.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Cheers, Vicki.  I'm going to wake up soon and discover it's all been a dream...
> 
> I notice that you don't have _Not What She Seems_ on Smashwords. If you ever do, I'd love to grab a copy. Alas, I don't have a Kindle. I read PDB files on my old faithful Palm LifeDrive.
> 
> Vicki 2


I should put it up on Smashwords... it's on my 'to do' list. Unfortunately, my list is waaaay too long! LOL!

I don't have a Kindle yet either. That's the first thing I'm buying with my royalties. I read kindle books on my computer with the free Kindle PC download. I actually have it on two computers... and when I close it on one and open it up on another it's got my pages saved where I left off from the first computer. Wow, I didn't expect that perk. 

Vicki 1


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Fantastic news that the book's doing so well - congratulations. I haven't read it yet but I will.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Hope it hits number 1. It's a fantastic read!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

MinaVE said:


> Purchased, Vicki! Looking forward to reading it. I don't read much Aussie lit and it's time to start.


Thanks, Mina. It's like I should read more outside my own genre! Fairy Tale Fail looks like a fun read.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I should put it up on Smashwords... it's on my 'to do' list. Unfortunately, my list is waaaay too long! LOL!
> 
> I don't have a Kindle yet either. That's the first thing I'm buying with my royalties. I read kindle books on my computer with the free Kindle PC download. I actually have it on two computers... and when I close it on one and open it up on another it's got my pages saved where I left off from the first computer. Wow, I didn't expect that perk.
> 
> Vicki 1


But... but... Vicki 1, curling up with a laptop in bed is rather awkward. Reading on a computer is work! 

Vicki 2


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

HelenSmith said:


> Fantastic news that the book's doing so well - congratulations. I haven't read it yet but I will.


Thanks, Helen. I know what it's like: so many books, so little time.

How "literary" are your books? I'm more a genre fiction gal, but I'm willing to try most things.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> Hope it hits number 1. It's a fantastic read!


Ha! I doubt that very much. Thanks for the vote of confidence, though.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Number 7.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, I downloaded the sample and was impressed. Starts out with a bang!

Best of luck to you, Vicki. (Though apparently you don't need it.)  

Nancy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Vicki for you plou on the Amazon threads for my book. (won;t say which one in your thread).  

Ed Patterson


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I bought this (so has everyone else...ha ha), and I think I'm going to have to move it up to the top my my list. I'm reading some authors that I'm cross-promoting with right now, but THIN BLOOD is proabably going to be next. Even if I have to read it on my iPod.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

*grabs Thin Blood and shakes it vigorously above his head, hoping some of the magic dust it is obviously made of falls onto him as well*


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

sibelhodge said:


> Vicki, I just posted a review on Amazon!
> 
> xx


When I saw the review from S Hodge, I wondered if that was you. Thank you for confirming that and an even bigger thank you for the review. I'm thrilled you enjoyed it. 

Once I finish my current novel, I intend to have a readathon and catch up on all my reading. Fourteen Days Later is already on my list -- it looks like a fun read.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> Number 7.


#6 now... 

Don't worry, I'm as shocked as everyone else.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Yes, I downloaded the sample and was impressed. Starts out with a bang!
> 
> Best of luck to you, Vicki. (Though apparently you don't need it.)
> 
> Nancy


Thanks, Nancy. 

Your name feels familiar somehow. I visited your website (which I like BTW) to see if that jogged my memory but nope. But while I was there I read your excerpt. _Her Last Letter_ is another book that's definitely going on my list.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Thanks Vicki for you plou on the Amazon threads for my book. (won;t say which one in your thread).
> 
> Ed Patterson


You mean this one:


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I bought this (so has everyone else...ha ha), and I think I'm going to have to move it up to the top my my list. I'm reading some authors that I'm cross-promoting with right now, but THIN BLOOD is proabably going to be next. Even if I have to read it on my iPod.


LOL 

Do you normally read murder mysteries, David? I suspect you might find Thin Blood rather sedate if you're into horror. I'll certainly be interested in hearing your thoughts.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> *grabs Thin Blood and shakes it vigorously above his head, hoping some of the magic dust it is obviously made of falls onto him as well*


ROFL   

I hope it worked, David. I don't pretend to understand why Thin Blood has taken off like it has. All I can put it down to is that a whole series of events just culminated at the right time. And a sprinkling of magic dust.

One of those events was joining www.goodreads.com. It was there that Suspense Magazine noticed me and invited me to be their April 2010 New Author. It's a good place to connect with readers. If you do sign up, look me up.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

VickiT said:


> You mean this one:


While I'm here I'd like to say how much I admire all the work you've put into Operation Ebook Drop.

And for any writers who'd like to donate copies of their ebooks to support such a worthy cause, Ed has all the info.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Still strong at number 6. How you feeling this morning?


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

VickiT said:


> LOL
> 
> Do you normally read murder mysteries, David? I suspect you might find Thin Blood rather sedate if you're into horror. I'll certainly be interested in hearing your thoughts.


I do, actually. I love Lisa Gardner and J.A. Konrath's books. I read just about everything.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

You guys are too much.  Resistance is futile....... so I just 1-clicked.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

LOVE the cover - and so far the story too! (Just started reading this morning.)


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Thanks, Nancy.
> 
> Your name feels familiar somehow. I visited your website (which I like BTW) to see if that jogged my memory but nope. But while I was there I read your excerpt. _Her Last Letter_ is another book that's definitely going on my list.


Thanks, Vicki

I bought your book! I'll read it soon as I can. Well, I've tried to float around the Internet a bit, so perhaps that's why my name seems familiar. Or you are psychic, and have been tuning in to my own psychic vibes.  Thanks for liking my website. I like it too, especially the bits of dialogue etc. which show up on the main page, then disappear... and repeat. And I like the book image itself. Thanks for adding my book to your TBR list.  Congratulations on your book's success! So very cool!!!

Nancy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I just started reading Thin Blood today, and I'm really loving it so far!  I'm a huge mystery fan.  I can't wait to find out whodunit!  

Vicki


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I've just ordered it.  I literally LOL to see that it is $2.99 for Aussie buyers!  Not a complaint, just an observation.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> Still strong at number 6. How you feeling this morning?


To be honest, Scott, I'm blown away by the response.



David McAfee said:


> I do, actually. I love Lisa Gardner and J.A. Konrath's books. I read just about everything.


Excellent. I'm a Gardner and Konrath fan, too. 



Carol Hanrahan said:


> You guys are too much. Resistance is futile....... so I just 1-clicked.


LOL Thanks, Carol. I hope you enjoy it.



TC Beacham said:


> LOVE the cover - and so far the story too! (Just started reading this morning.)


Thank you. Your books are among the samples I downloaded from Smashwords.

Write first, read later&#8230; 



Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Thanks, Vicki
> 
> I bought your book! I'll read it soon as I can. Well, I've tried to float around the Internet a bit, so perhaps that's why my name seems familiar. Or you are psychic, and have been tuning in to my own psychic vibes.  Thanks for liking my website. I like it too, especially the bits of dialogue etc. which show up on the main page, then disappear... and repeat. And I like the book image itself. Thanks for adding my book to your TBR list.  Congratulations on your book's success! So very cool!!!
> 
> Nancy


Psychic! That's it. 



Victorine said:


> I just started reading Thin Blood today, and I'm really loving it so far! I'm a huge mystery fan. I can't wait to find out whodunit!
> 
> Vicki


That's awesome, fellow mystery fan. It looks as if we have more in common than just a name. 



Lyndl said:


> I've just ordered it. I literally LOL to see that it is $2.99 for Aussie buyers! Not a complaint, just an observation.


Wahoo, an Australian reader! I hope you enjoy it, Lyndl.

Alas, the $2 is an Amazon charge.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Just bought it. Can't start reading until I finish my edit. Looking forward to it.

Ann


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I read the prologue this morning and had to pry myself away. I have other things to read first, but it just got moved to the top of my pleasure reading list.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Just finished this one and I will say very nice.  I have to laugh because I'm always trying to predict the ends of mystery books, and with yours I was totally off base.  You sneaky writer you...you do have your readers exactly where you want them.  

Nice job! I bet it's kinda cool to hear from your readers for once, eh? Well this one liked it a lot - took me a little bit of time to get used to the Aussie slang - but that ended up making it feel a bit exotic once I got used to it.

The best scene for me writing wise was when Brett was first telling Jacinta about the crime, at the beginning.  The cereal bowl picking up and setting down...all of that...I literally felt like I was watching a movie.  Very nice writing.  Do MORE of those kinds of scenes, your very good at it.

When are you going to upload your other two books you have listed on your site?


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Just bought it. Can't start reading until I finish my edit. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Ann


Thanks, Ann. Good luck with the edits.

I'm in the same boat - write first, read later. 



David McAfee said:


> I read the prologue this morning and had to pry myself away. I have other things to read first, but it just got moved to the top of my pleasure reading list.


With what's happening in your household, David, I'm surprised you can sit still long enough to read anything. 

Congratulations on your wonderful news.



Madeline said:


> Just finished this one and I will say very nice. I have to laugh because I'm always trying to predict the ends of mystery books, and with yours I was totally off base. You sneaky writer you...you do have your readers exactly where you want them.
> 
> Nice job! I bet it's kinda cool to hear from your readers for once, eh? Well this one liked it a lot - took me a little bit of time to get used to the Aussie slang - but that ended up making it feel a bit exotic once I got used to it.
> 
> ...


Hi Madeline,

It is indeed cool to hear from readers. A buzz really. After all, writing is all about the readers.

I'm thrilled you enjoyed the story and that you weren't able to predict the end. It means I achieved what I set out to do.

My agent has the other two books out on submission, so I'm not sure when I'll be uploading them. However, I'd be more than happy to send you a "beta" copy of Sleight Malice if you'd like to drop me an email at the address on my website: www.vickityley.com

Many thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated.

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

VickiT said:


> With what's happening in your household, David, I'm surprised you can sit still long enough to read anything.
> 
> Congratulations on your wonderful news.


Just saw this. Thanks so much, Vicki.  We're pretty excited. My wife has her first Dr. Appt. Wednesday. We should be able to hear the baby's heartbeat!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Just saw this. Thanks so much, Vicki.  We're pretty excited. My wife has her first Dr. Appt. Wednesday. We should be able to hear the baby's heartbeat!


Pretty excited? Methinks that might be a slight understatement.  Hearing your baby's heartbeat for the first time has to be a very special and intimate moment.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Pretty excited? Methinks that might be a slight understatement.  Hearing your baby's heartbeat for the first time has to be a very special and intimate moment.


Maybe I was reining it in just a tad...


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Prepare for your world to never be the same again!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Vicki

Just spotted your thread and thought I would say hello before heading to bed. It's late, about 1:00 a.m.

I'm curious as to what time it would be in Australia now, but I'm too tired to figure it out.

I'm glad to see so many readers are enjoying _Thin Blood!_

And I hope to see more of your books out there soon.

Nancy


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hi, Vicki
> 
> Just spotted your thread and thought I would say hello before heading to bed. It's late, about 1:00 a.m.
> 
> ...


Hi Nancy,

Thanks for popping in. It's just after 3.00 p.m. Tuesday here. 

Sleep well&#8230;

Vicki


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Wanted to say congratulations on the success of your book! 

Recognized the cover and realized it was someone from the boards here. 


Way to go!

Danielle


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Wanted to say congratulations on the success of your book!
> 
> Recognized the cover and realized it was someone from the boards here.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Danielle. I think I'm more surprised than anyone else with how well it's gone. 

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

***Last week at $0.99***

Introductory special expires June 30. New price: $2.99

A huge thank you to everyone who took a chance and bought Thin Blood.  The response has been incredible.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

You're an inspiration, Vicki! I hope things just keep getting better for you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vicki, I finished this last week and enjoyed it.  I did find it a little disjointed at times. . . .like it couldn't decide whether it was primarily a mystery or a romance, though it definitely picked up as it got going and the ending was quite satisfying.  There were a few formatting issues. . . .but that might be 'cause I got it before you'd fixed them. . . .thanks for a good read.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Vicki,

Just saying hello. I bought your book a while ago, but haven't starting reading it yet. Looking forward to it! I am planning to read it on my new *Kindle*. Yea! I'm getting one for my birthday. I've bought dozens of novels and read almost none of them. And reading is one of my favorite things!

But I hate reading books on the computer!!!

Anyway, best of luck as always!

(I'm thinking it is probably really late in Australia right now, so probably you are asleep. And it's already tomorrow there. Can't quite get my head around that.)

Nancy


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> You're an inspiration, Vicki! I hope things just keep getting better for you.


Thanks, Shayne.  I experienced my first ever radio interview a couple of days ago. I can't remember what I said, just that I froze up at one stage.  I hope I didn't come across as a complete wally.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Vicki, I finished this last week and enjoyed it. I did find it a little disjointed at times. . . .like it couldn't decide whether it was primarily a mystery or a romance, though it definitely picked up as it got going and the ending was quite satisfying. There were a few formatting issues. . . .but that might be 'cause I got it before you'd fixed them. . . .thanks for a good read.


Thanks, Ann! I really appreciate the feedback. 

Re the formatting: if you have a spare moment, I'd be grateful for specifics. Thank you.



Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hi Vicki,
> 
> Just saying hello. I bought your book a while ago, but haven't starting reading it yet. Looking forward to it! I am planning to read it on my new *Kindle*. Yea! I'm getting one for my birthday. I've bought dozens of novels and read almost none of them. And reading is one of my favorite things!
> 
> ...


Hi Nancy,

Happy birthday in advance!  A Kindle is a great present.

Like you, I hate reading books on the computer. My ereader is my old faithful Palm LifeDrive, which is why I'm always asking writers if they're going to make their books available on Smashwords. 

I must confess at the moment that I'm overtired, so by the time I crawl into bed at night, I'm only managing to read three or four pages. It's taking me ages to read one novel. I tend to remedy that once I finish my current novel. I love reading.

Time in Australia's eastern states now is 8.30 a.m. A wet, miserable winter's day. Good for writing.

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Time in Australia's eastern states now is 8.30 a.m. A wet, miserable winter's day. Good for writing.


Wow, I forgot it's winter where you live. And here I am with my air conditioner on full blast. 

I can't wait to read whatever it is you're working on!

Vicki


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VickiT said:


> Thanks, Ann! I really appreciate the feedback.
> 
> Re the formatting: if you have a spare moment, I'd be grateful for specifics. Thank you.


No problem. . .I should clarify that the ending was satisfying, but a bit abrupt. . .almost like you got to your goal word count and said, "well, gotta wrap this up now."

As to formatting. . . .it was formatted like this. No paragraph indents, but with space between paragraphs. That's not what I expect to see in a professionally done book. I thought it made it look amateurish. I also find it a bit harder to read. . . .don't know why, and maybe it's just me. Some one else said they thought you'd changed that in an updated version but I probably picked it up before that.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Wow, I forgot it's winter where you live. And here I am with my air conditioner on full blast.
> 
> I can't wait to read whatever it is you're working on!
> 
> Vicki


I think it's easier to get warm than it is to cool off. Mind you, we don't get much below freezing here.

Bitter Nothings. It's only taken me twice as long to write as my other novels. Here's hoping it's been worth it. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> No problem. . .I should clarify that the ending was satisfying, but a bit abrupt. . .almost like you got to your goal word count and said, "well, gotta wrap this up now."
> 
> As to formatting. . . .it was formatted like this. No paragraph indents, but with space between paragraphs. That's not what I expect to see in a professionally done book. I thought it made it look amateurish. I also find it a bit harder to read. . . .don't know why, and maybe it's just me. Some one else said they thought you'd changed that in an updated version but I probably picked it up before that.


Thanks, Ann. You're not the first person to mention that you thought the end felt rushed. I'm keeping that firmly in the front of my mind as I start to wrap up my current book.

Sorry about the formatting. If I'd known, I could've sent you another version. It's been a bit of a saga. Because I've read PDB (Palm) ebooks for years, I'm used to block formatting (also used for web text). When I first uploaded Thin Blood to Amazon, I used block formatting. Having second thoughts, I uploaded a revised version with indented paragraphs. I then had messages from readers telling me that they preferred block formatting. I uploaded the original version again. Finally, I installed Kindle for PC and found most were set out like a conventional printed book page. The current version is that. Phew! I did say it was a saga.

If anyone has bought one version but would prefer the other, please just email/PM me and I'll send you a replacement copy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The block formatting was perfectly readable. . . .and there were no stupid typos or spelling or random font changes that can plague some work. I recognized that it was a choice as opposed to "I don't know what I'm doing."  There was a book I read once that had no indents. . .I guess it was meant to be block style. . . but it also had no space between the paragraphs. . . .now _that_ was hard to read! 

BUT, I do think the traditional indented paragraph style is _more_ readable on a Kindle and more professional looking. . . . more like a 'real' book, if you will.

Though I can see where the block style might be better on a small screen like an iPhone or Palm device. . . . .


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The block formatting was perfectly readable. . . .*and there were no stupid typos or spelling or random font changes that can plague some work. * I recognized that it was a choice as opposed to "I don't know what I'm doing."  There was a book I read once that had no indents. . .I guess it was meant to be block style. . . but it also had no space between the paragraphs. . . .now _that_ was hard to read!
> 
> BUT, I do think the traditional indented paragraph style is _more_ readable on a Kindle and more professional looking. . . . more like a 'real' book, if you will.
> 
> Though I can see where the block style might be better on a small screen like an iPhone or Palm device. . . . .


Heh. I resemble that remark.

I had a lot of those issues at first. Font changes, especially.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Check out Thin Blood at Indie Books Blog and discover:

_What about my book might appeal to readers?

Why I went indie?

My favorite writers._


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Up until this week, my reading has all been done in snatches at bedtime. Now that I have a bit of spare time to indulge in reading for pleasure, I've been loading up my ereader with Indie books galore. 

I have to say I'm most impressed with the calibre/caliber of the novels I've read (and reading) so far. I was involved in the beta phase of www.authonomy.com and whilst there were a few gems, many of the books uploaded onto the site had a real first draft feel about them. Not so with the Indie books I'm now reading. In contrast, they're polished and IMHO as good as, if not better than, many of today's bestsellers.

Thanks to digital publishing, I get to read authors I might not have otherwise had the opportunity to do so. Especially in Australia.

Current reading: Not What She Seems







by Victorine Lieske

Next on my list:

 The Skull Ring







by Scott Nicholson
Alison Wonderland







by Helen Smith


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

_"With the publishing industry undergoing vast change and new avenues opening for authors, the choice of career route no longer leads straight through Manhattan. With authors able to directly upload their manuscripts for the growing digital market, the temptation is there to bypass agents and publishing houses altogether, going for the immediate reward and readership-however large or small."_ -- Scott Nicholson

Check out the rest of Scott's article at The Blood-Red Pencil: The Pros and Cons of Self-Publishing


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

VickiT said:


> _"With the publishing industry undergoing vast change and new avenues opening for authors, the choice of career route no longer leads straight through Manhattan. With authors able to directly upload their manuscripts for the growing digital market, the temptation is there to bypass agents and publishing houses altogether, going for the immediate reward and readership-however large or small."_ -- Scott Nicholson
> 
> Check out the rest of Scott's article at The Blood-Red Pencil: The Pros and Cons of Self-Publishing


Great article. Thanks so much for posting it, Vicki!

Vicki (also)


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations on your tremendous success, Vicki!  It's always so nice to hear of authors doing well.  I wish you much continued success and, I look forward to reading THIN BLOOD.  

Karen


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice article, Vicki! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Karen Fenech said:


> Congratulations on your tremendous success, Vicki! It's always so nice to hear of authors doing well. I wish you much continued success and, I look forward to reading THIN BLOOD.
> 
> Karen


Thanks, Karen. I hope you enjoy Thin Blood. 

I'm starting to sound like a - cliché alert - stuck record here, but is there any chance you will be uploading GONE to Smashwords? I'm yet to upgrade my faithful Palm LifeDrive.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

So sorry, Vicki, but not at this time.  Amazon has free software available so that you can read Kindle editions on your pc.  I have that software on my laptop and it's very good.  I still have the link I used to get the software for myself, if you'd like.  Thanks for your interest in Gone.  

I think I read earlier in this thread that you're working on a second book.  Hope the writing is going well.  It's winter where you are.  I do my best writing during the winter. : )  

Karen


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Vicki

I also enjoyed Scott's article. Thanks for posting it. And I'm happy to hear you have enjoyed so many books by indie authors. My experience has been the same.

Now if I could just find more time to READ!

A little birdie told me you are on holiday. Have a great time!!

Nancy


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Karen Fenech said:


> So sorry, Vicki, but not at this time. Amazon has free software available so that you can read Kindle editions on your pc. I have that software on my laptop and it's very good. I still have the link I used to get the software for myself, if you'd like. Thanks for your interest in Gone.
> 
> I think I read earlier in this thread that you're working on a second book. Hope the writing is going well. It's winter where you are. I do my best writing during the winter. : )
> 
> Karen


Just back from holiday. Winter is good for that, too. 

I've added _Gone_ to my Goodreads reading list, in that hope that I'll be able to read it with my next reader. (I don't enjoy reading for pleasure on my laptop.)



Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hi, Vicki
> 
> I also enjoyed Scott's article. Thanks for posting it. And I'm happy to hear you have enjoyed so many books by indie authors. My experience has been the same.
> 
> ...


That little birdie was right! It was wonderful to have a complete break from the the Internet. Only problem was I came home to more than 750 emails. Yikes!  It's taken me the best part of 4 days to wade through them.

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Glad to see you back, Vicki! 750 emails? I'd be tempted to run off again.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Glad to see you back, Vicki! 750 emails? I'd be tempted to run off again.


Believe me, Shayne, I was. Very. 

Thankfully, most of them didn't require a response.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

What an awesome read!!!  Thank you, Vicki. I really enjoyed your book.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> What an awesome read!!! Thank you, Vicki. I really enjoyed your book.


I'm delighted you thought so.  Thank you for taking the time to let me know, Imogen.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Vicki, I finally got to your book.  I loved it!  As an Aussie, it was also nice to be in familiar surroundings


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Lyndl said:


> Hi Vicki, I finally got to your book. I loved it! As an Aussie, it was also nice to be in familiar surroundings


That's wonderful to hear. Thanks, Lyndl! 

I lived in WA for 13 years, but I imagine it's changed a lot in recent times with the mining boom.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Surprisingly, it hasn't changed a great deal. We're still isolated and we still have the crappiest trading hours in the country.  Biggest difference is that you can't walk down a street without seeing an ad in a shop window looking for staff.  No excuse for unemployment around here!  ( everyone ran off to the mines to earn $80,000 as cleaners )


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Lyndl said:


> Surprisingly, it hasn't changed a great deal. We're still isolated and we still have the crappiest trading hours in the country. Biggest difference is that you can't walk down a street without seeing an ad in a shop window looking for staff. No excuse for unemployment around here! ( everyone ran off to the mines to earn $80,000 as cleaners )


Yikes, please don't tell me that Perth still doesn't have 24-hour supermarket trading. 

I actually reference the exodus of workers to the mines in _Brittle Shadows_.

Have a great week. Spring is here, but it already feels like summer.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Yikes, please don't tell me that Perth still doesn't have 24-hour supermarket trading.
> 
> I actually reference the exodus of workers to the mines in _Brittle Shadows_.
> 
> ...


BA HA HA HA HA - we don't even have 7 day a week trading!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

So funny lyndl - I just posted in the Fossil thread that while you may have a fossil store in Perth, it is never open........


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Vicki,

Nice to see you here. I just popped in... I haven't been around much lately, but had to say hi. Hope you are doing well.  

You lost me though. What is supermarket trading? I suppose I could look it up on the Internet, but maybe you will tell me. Is it the hours the store is open? The more I think about it, the more I believe that is what it is. Yes, makes sense... 

Nancy


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Lyndl said:


> BA HA HA HA HA - we don't even have 7 day a week trading!


You can't be serious!  Excuse me, while I pick myself off the floor.

Please at least tell me they've done away with Sunday "sessions" at the pub, where pubs were only allowed to be open for X number (can't remember the number but it wasn't many) of hours on a Sunday but those hours varied from pub to pub.



Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hi Vicki,
> 
> Nice to see you here. I just popped in... I haven't been around much lately, but had to say hi. Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


Hi Nancy,

Lovely to see you. Like you, I don't visit the forums as much as I'd like.

You're right: "trading" refers to the hours the store is open. No Googling required. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

VickiT said:


> You can't be serious!  Excuse me, while I pick myself off the floor.
> 
> Please at least tell me they've done away with Sunday "sessions" at the pub, where pubs were only allowed to be open for X number (can't remember the number but it wasn't many) of hours on a Sunday but those hours varied from pub to pub.


Sadly, I'm very serious. 
The only Sunday trading allowed is between 11-5, and only in the designated "tourist precincts" , Perth, Fremantle, Armadale, Joondalup. 
The old Sunday liquor laws have long gone although the tradition of the Sunday Session lives on, it is still a popular pastime with the younger generation. 
So, you can buy liquor in your suburb on a Sunday but not a pair of shoes or a new dress. And, only supermarkets with 10 employees or less are allowed to open 7 days.

The trading laws here are a dog's breakfast. The Govt is in process of amending them but their proposals are even more confusing.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Vicki

Thanks for answering my question...  

Haven't seen you around these parts for a while, but I'm sure you are busy writing your next book. Something we should all be doing. I do a little too much 'skiving off', but hey, I'm having fun.  

Hope you are doing well over there on the other side of the world! 

TTYL, Nancy


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hi, Vicki
> 
> Thanks for answering my question...
> 
> ...


Hi Nancy,

Thanks for dropping by. Lovely to hear from you.

I don't know about you, but I find there are just not enough hours in the day to do everything I want to do... including skiving off. 

Happy writing!

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Vicki, congratulations on THIN BLOOD being voted a 2010 customer favorite!  A tremendous honor and well deserved.  I wish you all continued success!

Karen


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, congratulations, Vicki! That's fabulous!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats, Vicki!!!  AWESOME!!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I always told you so, Vicki!  You need to trust me more. 

Congratulations.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Karen Fenech said:


> Vicki, congratulations on THIN BLOOD being voted a 2010 customer favorite! A tremendous honor and well deserved. I wish you all continued success!
> 
> Karen





Shayne Parkinson said:


> Yes, congratulations, Vicki! That's fabulous!





Imogen Rose said:


> Congrats, Vicki!!! AWESOME!!





Guido Henkel said:


> I always told you so, Vicki! You need to trust me more.
> 
> Congratulations.


Thanks Karen, Shayne, Imogen and Guido! I'm stoked. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Well done Vicki! You deserve it! May you go on to even greater heights!

Tim


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

TimFrost said:


> Well done Vicki! You deserve it! May you go on to even greater heights!
> 
> Tim


Thanks, Tim. 

Because I replied to Nancy's post and _then _ posted news about Thin Blood, I violated the 7-day no-post rule with my second post. My bad. 

Anyway, my exciting news was that Thin Blood was named as one of Amazon's 2010 Customer Favorites:

Kindle eBooks: Customer Favorites of 2010​
Congratulations, too, to D.B Henson and Karen McQuestion. I feel honoured to be in such esteemed company.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations, Vicki!

You must be thrilled! I am not surprised _Thin Blood_ was picked to be on this list...

To your continued success!!

And also to D.B. Henson and to Karen McQuestion.

Just absolutely awesome!!

Nancy


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, sometimes that 7-day rule really gets in the way.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations, Vicki. You are with some very distinguished company on that list. Great work. I'm very excited for you.

Ann.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Congratulations, Vicki!
> 
> You must be thrilled! I am not surprised _Thin Blood_ was picked to be on this list...
> 
> ...


Thanks, Nancy. I am thrilled. Very. 



Guido Henkel said:


> Yeah, sometimes that 7-day rule really gets in the way.


Thanks to Ann, I understand it better now. The 7-day timer starts from your last comment, regardless of whether it's a reply or a new post. Replying here now means I can't post again on this thread for another week&#8230; unless someone comments. Then I can reply, but the timer starts again.



P.A. Woodburn said:


> Congratulations, Vicki. You are with some very distinguished company on that list. Great work. I'm very excited for you.
> 
> Ann.


Thanks, Ann. I am indeed among some distinguished company. Debbie and Karen are very distinguished. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I am a book away from Sleigh Malice, can't wait!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> I am a book away from Sleigh Malice, can't wait!


  I hope you enjoy it as much or more than Thin Blood, Imogen. I look forward to your thoughts.

Cheers
Vicki

This week's post: Thin Blood trailer narrated by yours truly.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

It's great to hear your voice on the trailer.

Congratulations on being an Amazon Customer Favourite, too. I really enjoyed Thin Blood when I read it, as you know.

Helen


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

HelenSmith said:


> It's great to hear your voice on the trailer.
> 
> Congratulations on being an Amazon Customer Favourite, too. I really enjoyed Thin Blood when I read it, as you know.
> 
> Helen


Thanks, Helen. It's quite unreal to think that my novel is rubbing shoulders with works from Harlan Coben, Lee Child, James Patterson, Tess Gerritsen, Mary Higgins Clark, Kathy Reichs, and the like. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Vicki, that's a great trailer.  I enjoyed it very much.  I enjoyed your narration as well.  It's so nice to also put a voice to the face ; )  All continued success to you!

Karen


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Thanks, Karen. I know most book trailers aren't narrated, but I just wantyed to do something a bit different and, as you say, put a voice to a name. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Vicki, you got mentioned again over on the Kindle forum--you're on someone's top 10 Indie books for 2010. Thought you'd like to know.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx26JFOD9Q7YVFE&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

That's great news. Thin Blood is definitely in my top 10 for 2010, too.

And for anyone who'd like to grab a free copy of Vicki's books, I have copies of all three (including the brand new one, Brittle Shadows) to give away on my blog: [URL=http://helensmithblog.blogspot]http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com[/url] as part of a giveaway that includes 105 copies of 31 books by 18 authors (including me).


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

sibelhodge said:


> A big congrats on it being voted Amazon Customer Favourite. That's fab! I really enjoyed it and Sleigh Malice is on my TBR list.


Thanks, Sibel. If your TBR list is anything like mine, it's probably growing faster than you can keep up. 



kayakruthie said:


> Vicki, you got mentioned again over on the Kindle forum--you're on someone's top 10 Indie books for 2010. Thought you'd like to know.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx26JFOD9Q7YVFE&displayType=tagsDetail


I hadn't seen that thread. Thank you so much for alerting me to it.

I added Primal Wound to my reading list back in June. Well, I've just read it. I only wish I hadn't taken so long to get to it. Loved it! Ruth Francisco has a new fan here. 



HelenSmith said:


> That's great news. Thin Blood is definitely in my top 10 for 2010, too.
> 
> And for anyone who'd like to grab a free copy of Vicki's books, I have copies of all three (including the brand new one, Brittle Shadows) to give away on my blog: [URL=http://helensmithblog.blogspot]http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com[/url] as part of a giveaway that includes 105 copies of 31 books by 18 authors (including me).


Thanks, Helen. It's been an exciting year. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel and, for a change, it's not an oncoming train. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I'm thrilled to announce that Thin Blood has just been released as an unabridged audio book.  

Narrated by Basil Sands

Produced by Perfect Voices

*$34.95 $12.99 (save 63%)*

Running time: 7 hours, 38 minutes | Unabridged

Listen to SAMPLE/purchase at SpringBrook Audio and Crossroad Press


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I have to drive to Florida next month (9 hour drive). Guess what I'm going to buy to listen to on the way!!!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> I have to drive to Florida next month (9 hour drive). Guess what I'm going to buy to listen to on the way!!!


Thank you! 

I'll be interested to hear your thoughts. Happy listening, Maureen.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Good news. The audio version of Thin Blood is now available at Audible.com (an Amazon company), and it's free with an _Audible.com 30-day free trial membership_, which also gives you another bonus audiobook of your choice.

Full details here: http://www.amazon.com/Thin-Blood/dp/B0055U8WXW/

Happy listening! 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Basil Sands did a great job with this.  Of course he had a great book to work with.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Basil Sands did a great job with this. Of course he had a great book to work with.


You listened to it! 

I was rapt with Basil's work. He really brought the characters to life.

Thanks, Maureen. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Fair Dinkum Crime is a must-follow blog for all fans of Australian crime fiction. Hosted by Adelaide-based book bloggers, Kerrie and Bernadette, the site is a treasure trove of book reviews, author interviews, news, award updates and anything else relevant to Australian crime fiction.

One of Fair Dinkum Crime's regular features is the Baker's Dozen interview - their version of the author interview. Instead of the standard questions, the authors are provided with thirteen sentence beginnings. So far, they've interviewed these Aussie authors:


Felicity Young
P M Newton
Sulari Gentill
Leah Giarratano
Brian Kavanagh
Phillipa (PD) Martin
Michael Robotham
Michael Duffy
Rosanne Dingli
Vicki Tyley

I'm both honoured and humbled to be in such esteemed company - I'm a big fan of many of them. If you enjoy Australian crime fiction, you can't go past any of these authors. (Unfortunately, not all are available on Kindle... yet.)

Enjoy your weekend. Happy Independence Day to those in the US.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Cool beans, Vicki.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

_Blood is not always thicker..._


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Looking for some great reading at bargain prices? Pop over to David Gaughran's St Patrick's Day Blowout:



> Get ready to fill up your Kindle! In celebration of St. Patrick's Day, I have selected 30 great books by 26 different authors, from bestsellers to undiscovered gems, across all genres - *all reduced to 99c this weekend only.*
> 
> Many of these books have been cut from $3.99 or $4.99, so there are some real savings here. And as a final treat, at the very bottom of the page, you'll find details of a competition where *one lucky reader will win all  these books*, just by sending a tweet.


Happy St Patrick's Day! 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

VickiT said:


> Looking for some great reading at bargain prices? Pop over to David Gaughran's St Patrick's Day Blowout:
> 
> Happy St Patrick's Day!
> 
> ...


THIN BLOOD for only .99cents!! This was a great book.


----------

